# Looked @ Outback Trailer For The First Time



## glfritz (Apr 8, 2006)

i went and looked at a 23krs today, i am thinking about gettinga 28krs from lakeshore. I wasnt impressed with the cardboard covered underside of the trailer. Have any of you had trrouble with this (IE) holes from rocks mouse damage.


----------



## Snowman (Mar 7, 2004)

The underside is a corrugated plastic , very strong & light.

Three years & a ton of miles never a issue.
Hope this helps.

Paul


----------



## johnp (Mar 15, 2004)

Ditto here 2 Outbacks and never had a problem with the underside.

John


----------



## biga (Apr 17, 2006)

I was not even considering a new camper two weeks ago. Last friday (4/14) my wife and I stopped at a dealer to look at thier used trailers. We walked into the Roo, an that was it. We pick it up next saturday. (Would be picking it up today if I did not have to work.







)


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Never been an issue with me, etiher. Go for it. I don't think you'll find a better trailer at this price anywhere on the market.

Mark


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

Snowman said:


> The underside is a corrugated plastic , very strong & light.
> 
> Three years & a ton of miles never a issue.
> Hope this helps.
> ...


Pretty much the same deal here, never an issue either.

Mike


----------



## z-family (Oct 2, 2004)




----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

As others said it is not card board. You should have looked closed or at least touched it.

You would not be able to get through it with a hammer much less a rock. As for mice too much trouble, if they want in they will get in and not waste time chewing their way in.

I hope you looked at the rest of the trailer and did not turn your back on it due to a mis impression.


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

Entering our third year and no problems at all. Now go get that Outback, ya know you want it


----------



## nynethead (Sep 23, 2005)

Have to agree with the group, I purchased our outback because of the solid plastic underbelly. All the other models had canvas or tarp type material which was just b;lowing in the wind. The sealed underside has been flawless so far.


----------



## Highlander96 (Mar 1, 2005)

Two Outbacks and thousands of towing miles. No problems here!!!

Happy Outbacking!

Tim


----------



## shake1969 (Sep 21, 2004)

Well, yeah, I've got an issue with the bottom. Or rather, the genuis that put it up. On the port side, behind one of the axles. They cut a rather large slit in the plastic for some reason. This was taped shut with some black duct tape.

Well it is sealed no more and would be an unsightly mess if it were visible, and would be a nice camping spot for little rodents. So I will be taping it up again soon. This time with some 200mph tape.


----------



## glfritz (Apr 8, 2006)

I did touch and feel the (plastic) I guess i havent looked at any new trailers in a long time. My 1979 mallard goldeneye has metal under there. I went and looked at a couple of other brands tonight and the outback is on par for quality or a little better. I am going to fargo n.d. next weekend I cant believe they are going to match lakshores price. So i have to decide if i want to spend the money or not.


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

...don't mention my name down in Fargo at the OUTBACK dealer! HA!









The service dept. down there really ticked me off since my purchase. I love my OUTBACK, but the dealership really STRAINED my nerves after my purchase.

Good luck.


----------



## MaeJae (May 12, 2005)

biga said:


> I was not even considering a new camper two weeks ago.Â Last friday (4/14) my wife and I stopped at a dealer to look at thier used trailers.Â We walked into the Roo, an that was it.Â We pick it up next saturday.Â (Would be picking it up today if I did not have to work.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


biga,
Roo? Are you talking about the Outback toy-hauler â€œKangarooâ€ ?
Or are you talking about a Rockwood RooÂ®
~~~~~~~~~~~~
glfritz,
The corrugated plastic , very light & strong.

Camp-on sunny 
MaeJae


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

2 Outbacks later and never had a problem with the underbelly

Don


----------



## OVTT (Mar 31, 2006)

glfritz said:


> I did touch and feel the (plastic) I guess i havent looked at any new trailers in a long time. My 1979 mallard goldeneye has metal under there. I went and looked at a couple of other brands tonight and the outback is on par for quality or a little better. I am going to fargo n.d. next weekend I cant believe they are going to match lakshores price. So i have to decide if i want to spend the money or not.
> [snapback]103849[/snapback]​


Keep on looking around. The more time you spend looking at others the better the odds that you will purchase outback! I have spent the past three months researching TT's and the Outback is by far the best in this price range(or any other) and size.


----------



## madmaccm (Oct 7, 2005)

glfritz,

I have to agree with OVTT. Wife and I spent all last year from April through Sept looking at TT's. Saw an Outback at a show in early Sept and found this site that evening. Did about a week's research online and found a local dealer then went that weekend to their open house and next thing we end up with a brand new 31RQS with hitch and $500 worth of supplies picked up 2 weeks later.

Good luck working a deal.

C-Mac


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

MaeJae said:


> biga said:
> 
> 
> > I was not even considering a new camper two weeks ago. Last friday (4/14) my wife and I stopped at a dealer to look at thier used trailers. We walked into the Roo, an that was it. We pick it up next saturday. (Would be picking it up today if I did not have to work.
> ...


Please say Kangaroo....


----------



## Txcamper (Apr 3, 2006)

Yea, I liked the underbody coverage and the heavy duty frame that the Outbacks have compared to others. Most other TT frames are smaller, even the tongue frame is smaller. The Outbacks were the best by far of all the trailers that we looked at, and we looked at all of them.


----------



## biga (Apr 17, 2006)

MaeJae said:


> biga,
> Roo?Â Are you talking about the Outback toy-hauler "Kangaroo" ?
> Or are you talking about a Rockwood RooÂ®
> [snapback]103927[/snapback]​


Yeah, its the Outback Kargoroo that we are getting.


----------



## nascarcamper (Jan 27, 2005)

I have 2 issues with the underbelly. Water does get in mine from time to time I'm assuming while driving through heavy rain and the screws that hold it up are poor quality and they rust bad in this salty environment. Of course chassis rust is an issue too.


----------



## prevish gang (Mar 19, 2006)

nascarcamper said:


> I have 2 issues with the underbelly. Water does get in mine from time to time I'm assuming while driving through heavy rain and the screws that hold it up are poor quality and they rust bad in this salty environment. Of course chassis rust is an issue too.
> [snapback]104307[/snapback]​


The rusty screws happen regardless of your salt water enivronment. My husband is getting ready to purchase stainless steel screws, prime and paint them to get rid of the rusty look. We have pretty much gotten rid of all the black streaks with simple green and now the rusty screws and wagon wheel rims are our only cosmetic issues. In spite of that, Outback is the best for the money due to standard options, plus quality and rich interior appearance.

Darlene


----------



## Devildog (Sep 8, 2005)

I opted not to buy the Outback almost 2 years ago. Bought a Gulfstream Amerilite instead b/c of the price difference. Well it never left my mind, and after a year with the Gulfstream, traded it in for what I should have gotten the 1st time.

And the plastic underbelly was one of the reasons that I came back to the Outback, I saw nothing else out there comparable.


----------



## z-family (Oct 2, 2004)




----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

biga said:


> MaeJae said:
> 
> 
> > biga,
> ...


Whew! For a minutes there I thought we'd have to take out out behind the woodshed for a whoop'n.


----------



## nascarcamper (Jan 27, 2005)

z-family said:


> nascarcamper said:
> 
> 
> > I have 2 issues with the underbelly. Water does get in mine from time to time I'm assuming while driving through heavy rain and the screws that hold it up are poor quality and they rust bad in this salty environment. Of course chassis rust is an issue too.
> ...


The problem with the bedliner spray is it needs to be rust free before spraying and there is a lot of prep involved. We spray the underside of our beach trucks with a mix of used motor oil and linseed oil and that holds up pretty good. I need to get a sprayer and do it as mine is getting quite bad.


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

z-family said:


> nascarcamper said:
> 
> 
> > I have 2 issues with the underbelly. Water does get in mine from time to time I'm assuming while driving through heavy rain and the screws that hold it up are poor quality and they rust bad in this salty environment. Of course chassis rust is an issue too.
> ...


I've used those same cans on the inside of my tailgate....works OK, but the prep is what kills you.

If you don't get the loose stuff first, the spray won't stick. It would work good on the frame if it is rust free. If you spray over the rust, it will just come through eventually.

Steve


----------



## kbrazielTx (Apr 29, 2004)

The underbelly is very strong. It held 30 Gallons of fresh water when I found the Fresh Water Tank had a hole in it from the factory. I knew the water was leaking out but I could not tell where from until I removed a couple of screws and took a bath























The underbelly is a real advantage in all seasons.

Great Outbacking!!!!
KB


----------

